#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Curso Mikrotik ou de redes

## IuriPossa

Boa tarde!

Andei pesquisando aqui no Under Linux e pela net e vi que existem alguns cursos de Mikrotik e relacionados a rede

Estou seriamente pensando em começar um curso porém tenho muitas dúvidas como por exemplo:

Qual curso fazer;
Qual empresa pegar;
Custo;
O que é necessário para fazer o curso? ...

Há várias dúvidas que eu possuo devido ao fato que não entendo NADA de mikrotik ou de redes, e é por isso que eu gostaria de fazer algum curso. Hoje eu ja trabalho como menor aprendiz em um provedor de internet e falando com meu chefe ele me indicou um curso de mikrotik, porém ele não sabia dizer nenhum pois nunca fez.

O que eu preciso é basicamente de:

Curso ONLINE para mikrotik ou que tenha relação com redes de internet e que seja possível fazer levando em conta que eu possuo apenas 16 anos e não tenho experiência nenhuma com o mesmo.

(sei configurar roteador e algumas antenas que meu chefe me ensinou, nada além disso)


As empresas que eu pesquisei foram:

http://www.entelco.com.br/
http://mdbrasil.com.br/home/

Agradeço, qualquer dica ou crítica será bem vinda ^^

----------


## berghetti

Olá, como você falou que não entende nada de redes, não aconselho fazer um curso de "mikrotik", pois no curso de mikrotik será ensinado mais a utilizar recursos do mikrotik, não irão te passar os conceitos de rede, isso você já tem que chegar sabendo pelo menos o básico, pois se não você ficará " voando" completamente no curso.

Procure um curso de REDES, acho que a própria entelco que você citou tem um curso de REDES, mas tenha certeza REDES é um assunto bem extenso e você só vê todos os recursos ou quase todos, pelo menos que superficialmente fazendo uma faculdade.

Mas para o básico e você ir se virando, um curso de REDES e muito empenho seu ao estudar por conta própria deve ser suficiente por enquanto, depois você procura especializações em produtos específicos.

----------


## IuriPossa

entendi, você poderia me ajudar a escolher um? Não sei a diferença de um pra outro

http://www.entelco.com.br/cursos

----------


## berghetti

É parece que a atual agenda deles não tem um curso voltado a redes de um modo geral, já fiz curso com eles e gostei, mas aí não tem oque você precisa agora, procure em outro lugar. Mas a questão é, estude redes, mikrotik é uma ferremante que se você souber redes, vai meche com ele tranquilo depois.

----------


## IuriPossa

Ok, vou dar uma pesquisada!

Muito obrigado

----------


## ativatelecom

Iuri...tem dois cursos da CloudCampus que são show de bola. já indiquei pra outras pessoas e o pessoal ficou satisfeito. acessa os links ai e dá uma olhada!

http://www.cloudcampus.cc/curso/curs...-redes-online/
http://www.cloudcampus.cc/curso/mikr...erboard-mtcna/

pra vce que tá começando eu recomendo!!
abrass man

----------


## Luspmais

http://www.inatel.br/home/

----------


## IuriPossa

Muito obrigado ativatelecom e Luspmais !

Vou conversar com meu chefe hoje a tarde e ver o que ele acha ^^

Obrigado mesmo =D

----------


## berghetti

> http://www.inatel.br/home/


Muito bom essa indicação, não conhecia, mas pelo conteúdo dos cursos, parece ser bom...

----------


## celao12

Iuri procure na DLTEC CURSOS.

----------


## gerlandoprado

Acompanhando

----------

